# Cross your fingers...............



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Our daughter just got a call back from Party City yesterday, in regards to rehiring her for this years Halloween sales season. That place is so disorganized it's not funny. They have no one working there who worked there last year, no one working there who has a clue where things go, how to run the place, or sell costumes and accessories to people. Yet it still takes them almost two weeks to read on her application, "rehire from last year" that the store manager wrote on the top of the paper at the first interview, and call her now sounding desperate, lol. She's only going back to work there to get the 30% employee discount for us. I love that young lady, lol.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

WOW now thats devotion


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh man to cool!!!!!!!!!!! Wish there was something here near me for that. Id have my daughter go there as well to get hired LOL. Lucky you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Vlad!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

haha nice, my brother works at shaws, i guess that doesnt help me much


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, she's hired as of this mornings interview.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Congratulations on your 30% discount!!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Group buy on Party City stuff, with that 30 percent discount? Huh, can we, huh, please?

(Wishing I had a party city anywhere near me)


----------

